# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour singapore khám phá đảo Sentosa

## ngoamai

Tour du lịch Singapore 4 Ngày 3 Đêm hành trình sẽ đưa Quý khách đến với đất nước xinh đẹp, hiện đại bậc nhất vùng Đông Nam Á. Tham quan Tòa nhà Quốc hội, Tòa Thị Chính, Nhà hát Esplanade, Merlion Park. Đảo Sentosa là hòn đảo thiên nhiên kết hợp với các loại hình vui chơi giải trí, du khách tham quan thế giới ngầm với hàng nghìn loại động vật biển, thế giới côn trùng…
*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI:      10.450.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH (12, 26/11 & 10, 17/12)
                                         10.900.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH (24, 31/12)*
*NGÀY 1: SINGAPORE (Ăn tối)*

 Sáng HDV công ty du lịch đón quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất. Làm thủ tục cho đoàn lên chuyến bay khởi hành đi Singapore.
 Đến phi trường Changi – Singapore, HDV địa phương chào đón và đưa Quý khách tham quan khu vườn sinh thái Garden by the Bay, chụp hình bên cạnh những siêu cây khổng lồ bên vịnh Marina. Quý khách có thể khám phá khu vườn nhiệt đới từ trên cao Skyway 128m.
 Tối Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Về khách sạn nhận phòng.
 Tự do dạo phố Singapore hoặc có thể đăng ký chương trình tour: Dạo thuyền trên sông Singapore, Khám phá hệ thống tàu điện ngầm và tham quan thành phố phong thủy Suntec city (Chi phí tự túc).

*NGÀY 2: KHÁM PHÁ ĐẢO SENTOSA (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

 Sáng Sau khi dùng bữa sáng buffet tại khách sạn, xe đưa Quý khách vòng quanh thành phố Singapore:
 - Tham quan đỉnh núi Faber – ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Singapore trên cao.
 - Công viên Sư Tử Biển “Merlion Park”, chụp hình lưu niệm với Nhà Hát “Victoria”, Tòa nhà Quốc Hội, Tòa Thị Chính. Đoàn dừng chân mua sắm tại cửa hàng trưng bày đá quý và cửa hàng dầu gió nổi tiếng tại Singapore.
 Chiều Quý khách khởi hành đi đảo Sentosa tham quan:
 - Casino và hệ thống khách sạn 5 sao lớn nhất Singapore. 
 - Tham quan Bảo Tàng Sáp Madame Tussuad, khám phá bảo tàng lịch sử Image of Singapore trên du thuyền Spirit of Singapore
 - Tham quan và chụp hình lưu niệm tại Merlion Tower – tượng Sư Tử lớn nhất tại Singapore.
 - Thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc Nước kỳ ảo hoàn toàn mới “Wonderful show” – chương trình biểu diễn hoành tráng và hiện đại, phối hợp giữa những tia nước nhảy múa với hiệu ứng của ánh sáng, âm thanh và những tia Laser tại Marina Bay Sand
 Tối Kết thúc chương trình nhạc nước. Ăn tối. Trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 3: SINGAPORE - MUA SẮM (Ăn sang, trưa, tối)*

 Sáng Ăn sáng Buffet tại khách sạn, đoàn tham quan chùa Thánh Mẫu Mazu, nghệ thuật Phật Giáo của Singapore. Tham quan đập nước Marina Barrage – nơi trữ nước lớn nhất của Singapore
 Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương 
 - Quý khách được hỗ trợ tư vấn tham quan mua sắm tại các điểm:
 - Vivo City với hàng trăm cửa hàng shooping 
 - Quý khách tự do tham quan mua sắm tại Marina Bay Sands, hoặc thử vận may với hệ thống Casino cực kỳ hiện đại và mới nhất tại Singapore
 - Khu trung tâm thuơng mại Orchard và cửa hàng miễn thuế DFS - tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn

*NGÀY 4: SINGAPORE – TIỄN SÂN BAY (Ăn sáng)*

 Sáng Sau khi ăn sáng, trả phòng khách sạn. Quý khách tự do tham quan & mua sắm. Đến giờ hẹn, xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Changi. Đoàn làm thủ tục lên chuyến bay về lại TP.HCM..
 Về đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, chào tạm biệt quý du khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

LIÊN HỆ :
 - TRANSOCEAN SERVICE Co., LTD
- Add : 56 Nguyen Cu Trinh, Dist 1, HCM.C, VN
- Tel : +848.39.20.24.26 Fax : +848.39.20.24.25
- Website : transoceanservice.com - Dat phong khach san gia re
- Email : sales@transoceanservice.com

----------

